# Part-old Part-new Espresso setup



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I've been a dormant member of these forums for some time now, I thought I'd share my setup.
I've had a Fracino Cherub since 2010, which has brought me excellent coffees daily ever since.
I've had a Mazzer Mini since then also.

The little cloth placemat is to boost the effectiveness of the cup warmer. I find it helps warm the cups faster and more thoroughly, with less boiler cycling.

As of yesterday, I've swapped out the Mazzer for a Niche Zero, to combat the waste incurred in flushing, dialling in etc with the Mazzer. For years, the Mazzer's waste had encouraged me to seek out mediocre quality coffee in kilo bags, just to compensate for the wastage. With coffee growing ever expensive (and a desire to return to the finer stuff) - enter the Niche.

I had the opportunity to purchase the Niche Zero at its inception - I seem to recall vivid discussions here. I opted not to, mainly out of past experiences with the crowdfunding business model in general. Even at the 200GBP higher purchase price some years later - I'm happy with the grinder so far.

Cheers,
Ed


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As long as you enjoy your coffee, that is all that matters😁


----------



## DanielAdam (3 mo ago)

Nice set up.
Can wait to get mine 😌


----------



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

DanielAdam said:


> Nice set up.
> Can wait to get mine 😌


What did you go for?


----------



## DanielAdam (3 mo ago)

Not got anything yet, still doing my research.
Contemplating a hand grinder Kinu m47 or the Niche Zero.
The machine will be a Gaggia Classic.


----------

